# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Torte (shqiperie) me veze

## notarin

Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe urimet me te mira.Do te kishit miresine te ndihmoni ne gjetjen e recetes se tortes me veze ose si i themi ndryshe tortes shqipetare.Jane me te vertete te mrekullueshme.eshte tipike shqipetare besoj,nuk i bejne me asnje vend tjeter  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

E ke fjalen per kek, apo per torte me shkumen e te bardhes se vezes ?

----------


## MI CORAZON

> E ke fjalen per kek, apo per torte me shkumen e te bardhes se vezes ?


Mos e ka fjalen per revanine.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ChuChu

Revanine e bejne dhe greket. Mqse s'ra fjala, duhet vajtur ne Astoria per cik revani.

Torta me veze, yum, s'i bejne me as ne Shqiperi.   :i terbuar:

----------


## notarin

pas nje mungese te gjate me duhet te citoj qe eshte torta me shkumen e te bardhes se vezes per ata qe i kujtojne quhen torta shqiptare flm

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Pershendetje te gjitheve dhe urimet me te mira.Do te kishit miresine te ndihmoni ne gjetjen e recetes se tortes me veze ose si i themi ndryshe tortes shqipetare.Jane me te vertete te mrekullueshme.eshte tipike shqipetare besoj,nuk i bejne me asnje vend tjeter


*Torte me veze (shqiperie)* !!!
ç'vezë qenkan këto , o notarin që s'paskam dëgjuar ndonjëherë për to!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> pas nje mungese te gjate me duhet te citoj qe eshte torta me shkumen e te bardhes se vezes per ata qe i kujtojne quhen torta shqiptare flm


*sa interesant:*
notarin 
i/e regjistruar

*Anëtarësuar: 20-06-2007*
Postime: 2  

*postimi i parë: 28-03-2010, 21:51  * 

*postimi i dytë:* *30-05-2012*, *18:13* 

tamam postimi i radhës në 2015!

----------

